# Migration Update



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Do not post any specific area but let's get a Migration thread going.

Still have not seen many migrators in the north central part of the state. Some lessers have moved in to big water and still not many specks with them. Heard of some snows around on the central hw 2 corridor.

As for ducks I would say that there are a ton of local birds still around with the lack of any hard freezes. I have shot some big ducks that i assume are migrators moving in.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Hot weather has the local birds not doing much. We are working on the ducks pretty good, but there are very few big feeds going on. Found ONE good one today that had about 5k birds in it. All the others are 200-700


----------



## razorrt5 (Jul 9, 2014)

I know north east MN has lots of divers right now, I hunt west on the MN/SD border and there's a hunt-able amount of birds but there getting smarter. seems a few keep trickling in when that NW wind blows. Really need some fresh birds so they will decoy a little better. as for canadas decent numbers are around (western mn) but not nearly at the level normal for this year. not sure about ND but its actually not a terrible thing the migration is delayed cause our harvest is behind and without fields to feed in I can't imagine mallard and geese would stay long


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Shot 30 mallards 1 1/2 hours out on a corn field :strapped: . Very slow for ducks so far in NE SD, for this time of year.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Anybody have any update on water conditions in nodak. I noticed some frozen sloughs along HW2 and am wondering if any medium size sloughs are still open? Wanna take friend water hunting this weekend.

I hear birds migrating over my house so I hope some are stopping over.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

A lot of snows and ducks have been showing up the last couple days in NE SD.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Lots of birds flying south. Some flying low but many are very high in the sky. Let's hope some will stop over on some big water. Mostly snows with some flocks of lessers and greater Canada's.


----------

